# Electromuscular stimulation is legit for the face.



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

I already posted before about the important of the malaris muscle in raising fat.

Here are before/afters of EMS, notice how the fat moves upwards:





























This is the muscle:





(SB and LB)

One botox injection to this muscle has devastating effects on the face:











His whole face starts drooping, obvious jowls as well.


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 16, 2021)

le cope is too strong


----------



## BradAniston (Feb 16, 2021)

It's fucking bro science


----------



## Lux (Feb 16, 2021)

looks legit but good luck being an ugly man & getting this shit from an aesthetician. would be cringy/ awkward af


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> le cope is too strong





BradAniston said:


> It's fucking bro science


Literally pictures proving it's legit, even showing botox which kills nerves totally paralyzes the whole face. Keep rotting.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 16, 2021)

Yes its very underlooked here
You can literally get an angular jaw (by hypertrophy of lower masseters) and straight lower eyelids with ems. Been saying this for months


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

Bronze8 said:


> looks legit but good luck being an ugly man & getting this shit from an aesthetician. would be cringy/ awkward af


You don't have to? This tool costs 50$ bro.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Yes its very underlooked here
> You can literally get an angular jaw (by hypertrophy of lower masseters) and straight lower eyelids with ems. Been saying this for months


"*straight lower eyelids"*

Elab? You have any experience yourself?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 16, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> "*straight lower eyelids"*
> 
> Elab? You have any experience yourself?


Yea
By placing the electrodes in a specific way it contracts the outer part of the orbicularis oculi making the lower lid straight and raising it
Should become permanent after few months of using sth like that for a few hours per day


----------



## Lux (Feb 16, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> You don't have to? This tool costs 50$ bro.


know a good source?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Yea
> By placing the electrodes in a specific way it contracts the outer part of the orbicularis oculi making the lower lid straight and raising it
> Should become permanent after few months of using sth like that for a few hours per day


This sounds like the malaris muscle which gets mistaken for orbicularis. It raises the whole fat pad underneath upwards, it also raises the lower eye-lid upward.

Notice the botox injection to the malaris caused the eyelid to droop.

What's ur experience with this?


Bronze8 said:


> know a good source?


This is simple shit, just buy whatever generic available. Usually it's 0-100mA and 0-50V.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 16, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> This sounds like the malaris muscle which gets mistaken for orbicularis. It raises the whole fat pad underneath upwards, it also raises the lower eye-lid upward.
> 
> Notice the botox injection to the malaris caused the eyelid to droop.
> 
> ...


Nope electrodes are placed on top of orbicularis oculi
I have tried it myself


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Feb 16, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Literally pictures proving it's legit, even showing botox which kills nerves totally paralyzes the whole face. Keep rotting.


just trolling, seens legit


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Nope electrodes are placed on top of orbicularis oculi
> I have tried it myself


Look at the "SB" muscle in the picture I attached, this seems like insane potential to hypertrophy for zygo prominence, no? 

I can contract my orbicularis and lateral malaris well, but this "SB" muscle I can't contract at all...


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 16, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Look at the "SB" muscle in the picture I attached, this seems like insane potential to hypertrophy for zygo prominence, no?
> 
> I can contract my orbicularis and lateral malaris well, but this "SB" muscle I can't contract at all...


Could be legit
As long as it doesnt make u have weird expressions
"The lateral bundle of the *malaris muscle* is believed to be the assistant of the zygomaticus major *muscle* to raise the upper lip and angle of the mouth during smiling and laughing, according to the attachment of the lateral bundle to the zygomaticus major *muscle"*


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Could be legit
> As long as it doesnt make u have weird expressions
> "The lateral bundle of the *malaris muscle* is believed to be the assistant of the zygomaticus major *muscle* to raise the upper lip and angle of the mouth during smiling and laughing, according to the attachment of the lateral bundle to the zygomaticus major *muscle"*


It's not. This malaris muscle directly connects to fat in your face.

On the other hand, the zygomaticus directly connects to your lips.

I can tense my malaris without raising lips. But I need to learn how to tense this "SB" muscle so I can also move the fat outwards, not only upwards.

If you still have the EMS, can you make some experiments with these "LB" and "SB" bundles of the malaris?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Could be legit
> As long as it doesnt make u have weird expressions
> "The lateral bundle of the *malaris muscle* is believed to be the assistant of the zygomaticus major *muscle* to raise the upper lip and angle of the mouth during smiling and laughing, according to the attachment of the lateral bundle to the zygomaticus major *muscle"*








Somehow this malaris muscle attaches to fascia which attaches to this weird muscle which almost no one knows about.


----------



## Colombianpill (Feb 16, 2021)

How make this? What product can be this?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 16, 2021)

This foid has insane control over her malaris muscle it's ridicilous:


Also it's so obvious her muscle is hypertrophied and looking really good.

JFL at her posting this shit though with some deep quote:






Colombianpill said:


> How make this? What product can be this?








50-100$


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 16, 2021)

will look into this tomorrow at night


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok so it seems like this malaris muscle raises the outer part of the eyelid or sth
Idk if its the orbicularis or malaris or both
I place the electrodes on it and it raises the outer eyelid and slighly lowers the upper eyelid


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 17, 2021)

And it definitely raises midface soft tissue wtf


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Looks like the malaris muscle might be very related or even the cause of droopy eyelids


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok this is very legit lol

I found this too








Is the malaris muscle the anti-aging missing link of the midface? - European Journal of Plastic Surgery


Background The malaris muscle is a superficial and fine facial muscle. It is not well known because of its inconsistency in Caucasians. It could play a role in midface aging prevention as that observed in subjects with prominent cheekbones like Asian people. The purpose of this study was to...




link.springer.com





This muscle is like another part of the orbicularis oculi tbh


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 17, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> This foid has insane control over her malaris muscle it's ridicilous:
> 
> 
> Also it's so obvious her muscle is hypertrophied and looking really good.




Also jfl I have 0 control over this muscle


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 17, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Somehow this malaris muscle attaches to fascia which attaches to this weird muscle which almost no one knows about.


What is the name of this muscle?


----------



## MSEFM (Feb 17, 2021)

@antiantifa @RecessedPrettyboy I'm interested in trying this! Can you give me an example of the type of EMS device to use and where to place the electrodes?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> What is the name of this muscle?


temporoparietalis or some shit. 



RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Ok so it seems like this malaris muscle raises the outer part of the eyelid or sth
> Idk if its the orbicularis or malaris or both
> I place the electrodes on it and it raises the outer eyelid and slighly lowers the upper eyelid





RecessedPrettyboy said:


> And it definitely raises midface soft tissue wtf


Damn lifefuel experiments tbh. Can you like hypertrophy that shit, both the laderal bundle and the medial bundle? Do you even feel the muscle working/burning? 

And yeah I think the malaris muscle is insane for eye hooding. 



MSEFM said:


> @antiantifa @RecessedPrettyboy I'm interested in trying this! Can you give me an example of the type of EMS device to use and where to place the electrodes?


Here is an example product from Netherlands:









Een Comfy EMS spierstimulator kopen? Voordelig bij Premed -


Wilt u spierklachten verminderen en spierconditie verbeteren dan is de Comfy EMS spierstimulator uiterst geschikt voor u. Bestel snel en voordelig bij Premed.




www.premed.nl


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Ok this is very legit lol
> 
> I found this too
> 
> ...


It kinda is, but it's nerves are a bit different. It's nerves are mixed from the same muscle that control orbicularis, zygomaticus and temporalis(the chewing muscle). 

One cool thing I noticed about tensing this muscle is that it can give you hooding without it appearing like you're trying to hood your eyes, the hooding is more external or some shit.


----------



## IdiAmin (Feb 18, 2021)

Where do you place the electrodes?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> Where do you place the electrodes?


Look at the muscle pictures, you attach at one point and the other attachment at the other.

There are three important muscles:

Lateral Malaris, abbreviated LB on the picture
Medial Malaris, abbreviated MB on the picture
SMAS, not seen on the picture, but it is half tendon/half muscle over the whole face.

For the first two muscles, you have to realize most people have them in different proportions/spots, so you have to experiment till you find them, but you know approximately where they are.


----------



## jackieboy21 (Feb 18, 2021)

Very high iq thread, props OP , i will be following this closely, hopefully someone takes the plunge and tries this first and shows us some evidence


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

jackieboy21 said:


> Very high iq thread, props OP , i will be following this closely, hopefully someone takes the plunge and tries this first and shows us some evidence


There is already evidence of this working, it's literally in this thread.


----------



## jackieboy21 (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> There is already evidence of this working, it's literally in this thread.


Yeh im not doubting it, but im saying ill be following to see if anyone from the forum acts as a guinea pig and trys it first amongst the forum


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

jackieboy21 said:


> Yeh im not doubting it, but im saying ill be following to see if anyone from the forum acts as a guinea pig and trys it first amongst the forum


Yeah, I'll try this if I can.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> temporoparietalis or some shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea you can most definitely hypertrophy it
that exercise from the foid seems like a pretty good one too. you can even combine it with ems


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> yea you can most definitely hypertrophy it
> that exercise from the foid seems like a pretty good one too. you can even combine it with ems


Nigga can u tell me exactly what happens when u tense the lateral and the medial malaris?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> yea you can most definitely hypertrophy it
> that exercise from the foid seems like a pretty good one too. you can even combine it with ems


Also I think it's less the hypertrophying and more the shortening which causes fat to overlap which gives appearance of very big zygos.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Nigga can u tell me exactly what happens when u tense the lateral and the medial malaris?


I didnt really try the medial malaris
but with the lateral one it raises the outer lower lid and soft tissue below the eye area
it also slighly tenses the upper eyelid, but that might have to do with placement and orbicularis muscle being contracted aswell


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Also I think it's less the hypertrophying and more the shortening which causes fat to overlap which gives appearance of very big zygos.


how would you achieve that?
simply by working them?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> how would you achieve that?
> simply by working them?


I guess yes, but ideally you'd subconsciously tense the muscles 24/7. I am having a hard time tensing these muscles though, especially the higher one which is at right outside of the eyebrow. You should just work out the lateral muscle bundle for 30 mins everyday and report the effects you see.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 18, 2021)

I think they switched up the before/after and forgot to tell you that they're 20 years apart


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I guess yes, but ideally you'd subconsciously tense the muscles 24/7. I am having a hard time tensing these muscles though, especially the higher one which is at right outside of the eyebrow. You should just work out the lateral muscle bundle for 30 mins everyday and report the effects you see.


im putting some electrodes on glasses to use it for hours since my ems device can also be battery powered
im planning on wearing it for a couple of hours
and Ill also do the foid exercise


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> I didnt really try the medial malaris
> but with the lateral one it raises the outer lower lid and soft tissue below the eye area
> it also slighly tenses the upper eyelid, but that might have to do with placement and orbicularis muscle being contracted aswell


Do you think it gives more PCT look and more of a sexy hooded eye look?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Do you think it gives more PCT look and more of a sexy hooded eye look?


yea it seems like it does give me a little more pct but especially the lower eyelid looks so much better because it becomes straight


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> yea it seems like it does give me a little more pct but especially the lower eyelid looks so much better because it becomes straight


Lifefuel tbh.






The botox experiment makes the whole eye droop, including the eyebrow. It also seems like the experiment subject already had malaris atrophy going on as well. Even his lower face is drooping from the botox.

BTW this is only minutes after the botox injection.

The left picture over here is long-term atrophy of the malaris:







Look at that whole lower face just drooping on the right side, also the NCT eyebrow and eye shape much worse than the left eye.


----------



## MSEFM (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Look at the muscle pictures, you attach at one point and the other attachment at the other.
> 
> There are three important muscles:
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, the electrodes are polarized, so one electrode goes at one end of the muscle and the other electrode goes at the other end to trigger a contraction as the current travels between them? It's not like these cheap face ems devices where the pad covers the whole area of the muscle and you put one electrode on one side of your face and the other electrode on the other side, right?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

MSEFM said:


> Just to be clear, the electrodes are polarized, so one electrode goes at one end of the muscle and the other electrode goes at the other end to trigger a contraction as the current travels between them? It's not like these cheap face ems devices where the pad covers the whole area of the muscle and you put one electrode on one side of your face and the other electrode on the other side, right?


Yes, the two electrodes have different voltage, one of them on one side of the muscle, the other on the other.

It's not like the picture you provided, because it seems to me like each one of those electrodes has two polarized points and overall they are very close to each other.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Feb 18, 2021)

Interesting shit
I tried the foid's exercice I can definitely feel the muscle burning


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

Future chad said:


> Interesting shit
> I tried the foid's exercice I can definitely feel the muscle burning


Yeah, she has insanely well developed muscle on top of her cheekbones. You can obviously see it's not bone in her case, because the mass is moveable.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> You don't have to? This tool costs 50$ bro.


send me a link and i will be a guinea pig for this shit


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> send me a link and i will be a guinea pig for this shit


Look up on amazon EMS device
Just make sure it has EMS/FES and not just TENS. And that you can configure the settings.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Look up on amazon EMS device
> Just make sure it has EMS/FES and not just TENS. And that you can configure the settings.


too low iq. send link plz and i will pm u results every 2 days


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> too low iq. send link plz and i will pm u results every 2 days


Do u live in the US?


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Do u live in the US?


ye


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Yeah, she has insanely well developed muscle on top of her cheekbones. You can obviously see it's not bone in her case, because the mass is moveable.





Future chad said:


> Interesting shit
> I tried the foid's exercice I can definitely feel the muscle burning


Do you guys have to raise your lower eyelid / slighly squint to contractthae malaris muscle? Its the only way i found to contract it


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Look up on amazon EMS device
> Just make sure it has EMS/FES and not just TENS. And that you can configure the settings.


plz


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> send me a link and i will be a guinea pig for this shit




If that link doesn't work : amazon..com/Rechargeable-Stimulator-Upgraded-Self-Adhesive-Electrodes/dp/B06ZZ19MS3/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=electric+muscle+stimulator&qid=1613676841&sr=8-6

Change the double dot in "amazon..com" to one dot: "amazon.com"


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Do you guys have to raise your lower eyelid / slighly squint to contractthae malaris muscle? Its the only way i found to contract it


The malaris makes your eyes squint actually, so yes you have to kind of squint, but it's not a real squint, it feels different, more like the tissue around the muscle is contracting and thus squinting your eyes.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> plz


@antiantifa sent u a link but

Theres also this one but it is double the price but its a lot better with more settings



The cheap ones look pretty shitty with few configs, the one I got for example cost me 170 bucks


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 18, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> @antiantifa sent u a link but
> 
> Theres also this one but it is double the price but its a lot better with more settings



tf too autistic to use settings i just wanna put it on face and turn it on jfl


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> tf too autistic to use settings i just wanna put it on face and turn it on jfl


Just get the one I sent, it has 10k reviews, all positive.


RecessedPrettyboy said:


> @antiantifa sent u a link but
> 
> Theres also this one but it is double the price but its a lot better with more settings
> 
> ...



It's all kinda the same, just pulsed electricity.


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Feb 18, 2021)

@antiantifa
Everyone on my mom's side has excellent tone of this muscle. They all have great cheekbones and downward sweeping medial canthus and age really well so this definitely is legit. Another thing to note is that they all have ideal or very near ideal mew indicator and cheek line measurements. Do you think it's possible that people with bigger cheekbone development have this muscle stretch out at its insertion point and become more larger and better toned?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> @antiantifa
> Everyone on my mom's side has excellent tone of this muscle. They all have great cheekbones and downward sweeping medial canthus and age really well so this definitely is legit. Another thing to note is that they all have ideal or very near ideal mew indicator and cheek line measurements. Do you think it's possible that people with bigger cheekbone development have this muscle stretch out at its insertion point and become more larger and better toned?


I think it's the opposite. 

If you have bad craniofacial developement, I feel like there's more chances you will use this muscle less.


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I think it's the opposite.
> 
> If you have bad craniofacial developement, I feel like there's more chances you will use this muscle less.


Whatever the case actually is, are there actually ways to exercise it? Are electrodes the only way? I know there was that face yoga vid but that wasn't really an exercise imo.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> Whatever the case actually is, are there actually ways to exercise it? Are electrodes the only way? I know there was that face yoga vid but that wasn't really an exercise imo.


Yes, same as any other muscle really. It took me months to be able to tense this muscle, but I can tense the medial bundle now quite well, it sits right on top of my cheekbones so If I hypertrophy/shorten it, it will give more mass to my zygos and better ogee curve. 

However the lateral bundle is really hard for me to isolate. 

I think electrodes are best for starting out, to build mind muscle connection, but eventually you have to subconsciously tense the muscle 24/7. 

Also I noticed something funny, but unrelated to this topic, when I fall asleep my temporalis naturally tenses and my jaw closes, it's like synonymous with sleep that feeling. It also happens extremely smoothly/unhumanly, like in just slow smooth motion with no shaking it just slowly keep closing and closing, until I feel tension in my molars. 

I was able to consciously change it to pterygoid and tongue tension, but IDK if this will work every night. 

So I was thinking how perhaps hypnosis could be the best way to achieve forward growth. You hypnotize someone to only tense forward during sleep and with his tongue instead of temporalis and profit??


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Yes, same as any other muscle really. It took me months to be able to tense this muscle, but I can tense the medial bundle now quite well, it sits right on top of my cheekbones so If I hypertrophy/shorten it, it will give more mass to my zygos and better ogee curve.
> 
> However the lateral bundle is really hard for me to isolate.
> 
> ...


Hypnosis might work. Honestly if someone found a way to effectively hypnotize stuff like oral posture or subconsciously tensing other facial muscles that'd be a gamechanger. You'd have to really get into the subconscious though.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> Hypnosis might work. Honestly if someone found a way to effectively hypnotize stuff like oral posture or subconsciously tensing other facial muscles that'd be a gamechanger. You'd have to really get into the subconscious though.


What about paying a hypnotist? Sounds like the most straight-forward way to do so. If not a hypnotist, then self-hypnosis for sure.

I just know I subconsciously tense my jaw backwards in my sleep, which is bad for facial development, obviously I want to tense it forward.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> Hypnosis might work. Honestly if someone found a way to effectively hypnotize stuff like oral posture or subconsciously tensing other facial muscles that'd be a gamechanger. You'd have to really get into the subconscious though.


Imagine if this is legit and sleep tooth occlusion is the way most people's faces are shaped. When I do this I don't even feel my bone resisting it, it's like my bone is malleable as hell at night. Easy forward growth from hypnosis, because the bone is very malleable at night, almost sounds like a dream.


----------



## MSEFM (Feb 19, 2021)

Future chad said:


> Interesting shit
> I tried the foid's exercice I can definitely feel the muscle burning
> 
> 
> ...



I've gotten better at isolating the contraction like she describes in the video. I thought I might need the EMS to trigger the right muscle and get a feel for how to do it, but if I can do the exercise independently, it should be more effective than using the device, right?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 19, 2021)

MSEFM said:


> I've gotten better at isolating the contraction like she describes in the video. I thought I might need the EMS to trigger the right muscle and get a feel for how to do it, but if I can do the exercise independently, it should be more effective than using the device, right?


Yes, but it's a tricky muscle, IMO I'd hypertrophy it with EMS first and then go at it manually.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 19, 2021)

@RecessedPrettyboy
@Uglyass

Come to this thread niggas.



> The innervation patterns of the orbicularis oculi muscle and the neighboring muscles were carefully examined. After passing through the parotid gland, several branches of the facial nerve were identified and classified as tem-poral and zygomatic branches according to their distribu-tions (Fig. 5). The temporal branches ran superomedially to innervate the lateral part of the orbicularis oculi mus-cle, and the zygomatic branches ran medially to inner-vate the medial part of the muscle (Fig. 5). *Some of the temporal branches ran superiorly to innervate the lateral bundles* *and the lateral parts of the suspending bundle and the Oo* (Fig. 5a, c). It was noted that a few branches innervating the lateral bundles passed through the bundles to innervate the suspending bundle and the Oo (Fig. 5b).Most of the zygomatic branches ran medially to inner-vate the midfacial proper muscles (including LLSAN, LLS, ZMi, and ZMj) from their inner surfaces. Some of these branches penetrated their muscles to innervate the medial bundles and the suspending bundle, and a few of these branches then penetrated the suspending bundle again to innervate the medial part of the Oo (Fig. 5d)



From this research, it is mostly the *temporal nerves* that are responsible for the acting of tensing the elevating lateral bundle and parts of the suspending bundle(the one right under the OO).



> *The temporal branch is the superior branch of the facial nerve. The nerve provides motor innervation to the frontalis muscle, corrugators, procerus and occasionally portions of the orbicularis oculi.*


Those OO portions are the unidentified malaris muscles mostly likely.

One interesting fact is that the corrugator muscle is also severely absent/atrophied during aging. Maybe the frontalis as well, perhaps lack of frontalis muscle causes sagging/wrinkling present in the frontal lobe of aging?

Also before I knew all of this I used to exercise my frontalis daily, it was the only facial exercise that increased my PSL at all, it seemed to raise my whole face, I thought it was the frontalis muscle, but now I might have actually been training the malaris muscle as well.

*Anyway,* if you guys are going to electrically stimulate this muscle, you'll have to set up the device such to stimulate the temporal nerve branches more-so than the zygomatic nerve branches.

You can see on this image how the nerves run on the face:







1 = temporal nerves
2 = zygomatic nerves


Another very interesting fact is that SMAS, a layer of muscle/connective tissue over the face that is closely related to aging, is mostly innervated by the temporal nerves as well.

The temporoparietal fascia is also innervated by the temporal nerves, the fascia connects the malaris to the top of the head, so it's integral to helping lift the face.






There's also this weird muscle, the temporopatietalis, that is very unknown:










It connects to the temporoparietal fascia, so it probably helps lift the face indirectly by lifting the malaris.

So I suggest using the EMS at eye height and not lower based on these findings.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> @RecessedPrettyboy
> @Uglyass
> 
> Come to this thread niggas.
> ...


How did you exercise frontalis?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> How did you exercise frontalis?


I just raised my eyebrows as far as possible, while trying to contract my head, now I'll try to "spread" the feeling of raising eyebrows to my zygomas. I can actually feel this tense malaris even though my OO is totally inactive.

Also, this is just anecdotal, but I used to notice more hair growth/faster hair growth after doing this exercise.

I stopped doing it and started training the zygomaticus, lmao I think I only descended, I thought I'd get hollow cheeks if my zygomaticus was well trained, but that never fucking happened, my face only looked more bloat from zygomaticus. I also developed laugh lines, jfl brb gonna kill myself. Fuck retarded foids that recommend laughing as exercise, never laughing again in my life tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I just raised my eyebrows as far as possible, while trying to contract my head, now I'll try to "spread" the feeling of raising eyebrows to my zygomas. I can actually feel this tense malaris even though my OO is totally inactive.
> 
> Also, this is just anecdotal, but I notice more hair growth/faster hair growth after doing this exercise.


Why not just do half winks and then the oval mouth method


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Why not just do half winks and then the oval mouth method


I tense my zygomaticus a lot using this method, I'd rather avoid tensing the LLS (the one that raises your mouth), because it antagonizes malaris.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Feb 19, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I tense my zygomaticus a lot using this method, I'd rather avoid tensing the LLS (the one that raises your mouth), because it antagonizes malaris.


Only corner of ur mouth is lifted up using half wink and that's being lifted up by a zygomatic muscle


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Feb 19, 2021)

Interesting but are you sure you can hypetrophy any muscle, even face ones ?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 19, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Only corner of ur mouth is lifted up using half wink and that's being lifted up by a zygomatic muscle


That's true, I'll use this method to try and hypertrophy the bundle under the OO.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 19, 2021)

Future chad said:


> Interesting but are you sure you can hypetrophy any muscle, even face ones ?


Ofc, at the very least u can tone it and shorten it.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Feb 19, 2021)

wow so the cam quality went down and she aged backwards?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 19, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> @RecessedPrettyboy
> @Uglyass
> 
> Come to this thread niggas.
> ...


i finally got a good look on how the contraction of malaris works

The lateral part is what seems to raise the face. idk where you mean when you say medial part but if i place the electrodes closer to the nose it just doesnt do what we want

contracting it raises soft tissue in the midface like in a face lift. and it raises the lower eyelids to a perfectly straight and natural position, at least for me. I can isolate the malaris muscle with the EMS device.

I am putting the negative electrode eye level and the positive a bit lower:




red is the positive and black negative.
this seems to be the ideal placement





here is a better representation of where the electrodes should be placed


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 19, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> i finally got a good look on how the contraction of malaris works
> 
> The lateral part is what seems to raise the face. idk where you mean when you say medial part but if i place the electrodes closer to the nose it just doesnt do what we want
> 
> ...


now the question is how tf do we isolate this without EMS.
i dont think using ems for 30 minutes is going to do much. usually ems is assisted with an actual voluntary contraction which makes it much more effective..


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 19, 2021)

Intrigued but not sold. I’ll definitely be following this thread.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> i finally got a good look on how the contraction of malaris works
> 
> The lateral part is what seems to raise the face. idk where you mean when you say medial part but if i place the electrodes closer to the nose it just doesnt do what we want
> 
> ...


How much millimeters do you think the skin gets raised when you EMS the fuck out of it? 



RecessedPrettyboy said:


> now the question is how tf do we isolate this without EMS.
> i dont think using ems for 30 minutes is going to do much. usually ems is assisted with an actual voluntary contraction which makes it much more effective..


I think I've been able to isolate it better by tensing the temporal nerve muscles instead of the ones connected to the zygomatic nerves. Basically I tense my frontal lobe upwards, my ears upwards and then I try to tense the zygoma bone upwards and the area under the eyes upwards as well. 

But it kinda has to feel like it's all the same nerve you know what I mean? 

When I do this, it feels like I can even maybe tense the whole SMAS layer, I do look like a total faggot though when I do this, almost like I am about to suck some dick.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 20, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> How much millimeters do you think the skin gets raised when you EMS the fuck out of it?
> 
> 
> I think I've been able to isolate it better by tensing the temporal nerve muscles instead of the ones connected to the zygomatic nerves. Basically I tense my frontal lobe upwards, my ears upwards and then I try to tense the zygoma bone upwards and the area under the eyes upwards as well.
> ...


it raises like more than 1cm on me lol
and this should go up the more toned the malaris gets
I really have like very little tone on this muscle idk why. its literally the cause of my droopy eyelids and scleral show haha. when i contract it with ems everything is fixed.
maybe this has to do w the fact that i never squinted my eyes my entire life before this site. literally even when i smiled i didnt really try to squint my eyes jfl.

yea its all connected. im doing the foid exercise while using the ems. this should get me to be able to contract the malaris when doing the exercise soon without ems.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 20, 2021)

Also it gives me more pct. Like 2-3mm more.


----------



## MSEFM (Feb 21, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> im doing the foid exercise while using the ems. this should get me to be able to contract the malaris when doing the exercise soon without ems.


With practice, I've gotten pretty good at isolating the muscle like she demonstrates in the video. I've also found that I can increase the resistance beyond just making an oval shape with my lips by holding my upper lip between my thumbs and forefingers while I contract the muscle to get more of a burning sensation.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> it raises like more than 1cm on me lol
> and this should go up the more toned the malaris gets
> I really have like very little tone on this muscle idk why. its literally the cause of my droopy eyelids and scleral show haha. when i contract it with ems everything is fixed.
> maybe this has to do w the fact that i never squinted my eyes my entire life before this site. literally even when i smiled i didnt really try to squint my eyes jfl.
> ...


Do you get nasolabial folds from the ems device activating malaris btw?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Do you get nasolabial folds from the ems device activating malaris btw?


Nope
If anything it makes any skin fold better


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 21, 2021)

MSEFM said:


> With practice, I've gotten pretty good at isolating the muscle like she demonstrates in the video. I've also found that I can increase the resistance beyond just making an oval shape with my lips by holding my upper lip between my thumbs and forefingers while I contract the muscle to get more of a burning sensation.


Did u use EMS? And do ypu do a half wink?


----------



## MSEFM (Feb 21, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Did u use EMS? And do ypu do a half wink?


I don't have an EMS, so I haven't tried the exercise with that yet. I've just been practicing it like the video shows. It does move the lower eyelid, but it doesn't lift it up like a squint.


----------



## Stare (Feb 21, 2021)

Bumping so the thread doesn't die

I am looking for cheap alternatives, the ones I found in my country are very expensive for me right now


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 22, 2021)

Stare said:


> Bumping so the thread doesn't die
> 
> I am looking for cheap alternatives, the ones I found in my country are very expensive for me right now


Tense it on your own, that's the goal in the end anyways since EMS doesn't improve permanent muscle tone.


----------



## LostYouth (Feb 24, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Nigga can u tell me exactly what happens when u tense the lateral and the medial malaris?


I tried that exercise and i felt the burning and the muscle getting weaker, i think it's possible to hypertrophy it


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 27, 2021)

I found a way better pic showing the location of the malaris muscle




and yes it extends all the way down to the mouth area. it can even extend until the lips.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 27, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Yes its very underlooked here
> You can literally get an angular jaw (by hypertrophy of lower masseters) and straight lower eyelids with ems. Been saying this for months


interesting. do you have more infos on how to use it? EMS device is cheap 40€


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> interesting. do you have more infos on how to use it? EMS device is cheap 40€


place the electrodes on that area. of course you gotta cut the electrodes pretty small.

without ems just try putting one finger on the malaris muscle and do that foid exercise. you will feel it contracting.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 27, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> place the electrodes on that area. of course you gotta cut the electrodes pretty small.
> 
> without ems just try putting one finger on the malaris muscle and do that foid exercise. you will feel it contracting.


i heard this works for dickmaxxing too. place it between ass and balls

PCT muscle how its called


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> i heard this works for dickmaxxing too. place it between ass and balls


insane if true. try it and report results if you end up getting the ems


----------



## .👽. (Feb 27, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> insane if true. try it and report results if you end up getting the ems


yea its trains a muslce there that hold the blood in your dick and doesnt let it out. soo harder dick. know i guy who says it saved him from ED. i ordered it but didnt try yet cuz high inhib


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> yea its trains a muslce there that hold the blood in your dick and doesnt let it out. soo harder dick. know i guy who says it saved him from ED. i ordered it but didnt try yet cuz high inhib


lol I thought you were joking
it proabably trains the same thing kegels train then Ig


----------



## .👽. (Feb 27, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> lol I thought you were joking
> it proabably trains the same thing kegels train then Ig


na i wasnt joking xd


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Mar 14, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I already posted before about the important of the malaris muscle in raising fat.
> 
> Here are before/afters of EMS, notice how the fat moves upwards:
> 
> ...


damn this is insane will try it out and report changes i heard something SMAS muscle and laughing being bad i was wondering would stretching the lip muscle be bad for this as well? as i am stretching them for better width ??


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Mar 14, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Yes its very underlooked here
> You can literally get an angular jaw (by hypertrophy of lower masseters) and straight lower eyelids with ems. Been saying this for months


damn straight lower eyelids from ems thats pretty nuts do you think you could create larger under eyelid muscle which will then push out more fat ?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 14, 2021)

GarouTheIncel said:


> damn straight lower eyelids from ems thats pretty nuts do you think you could create larger under eyelid muscle which will then push out more fat ?


what do you mean by pushing out more fat? you mean pull the skin like in a face lift or something? more under eye support?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Mar 15, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> what do you mean by pushing out more fat? you mean pull the skin like in a face lift or something? more under eye support?


so when the under eye muscle hypetrophies this should provide better under eye support and better appearance of aegyo sal (under eye fat that makes you look more youthful) imagine the muscle acting as a balloon pushing the fat out thus providing butter under eye support


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 15, 2021)

GarouTheIncel said:


> so when the under eye muscle hypetrophies this should provide better under eye support and better appearance of aegyo sal (under eye fat that makes you look more youthful) imagine the muscle acting as a balloon pushing the fat out thus providing butter under eye support


Well when you hypertrophy the malaris it will lift everything so under eye support will improve
For even better under eye support I believe you need more fat and not to hypertrophy the muscle right under the eye. Too much aegyo sal might look bad tbh and it wont give what u want. Try sunflower oil under your eyes for a few months it should increase fat there.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 15, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Well when you hypertrophy the malaris it will lift everything so under eye support will improve
> For even better under eye support I believe you need more fat and not to hypertrophy the muscle right under the eye. Too much aegyo sal might look bad tbh and it wont give what u want. Try sunflower oil under your eyes for a few months it should increase fat there.


Oil for more fat?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 15, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Oil for more fat?


Yes its a PUFA oil it is obsogenic and increases adipogenesis. It strongly activates PPAR receptors, which is the most important adipose tissue receptor in humans.

If you can get your hands on pure linoleic acid or arachidonic acid (fatty acids found in oils like sunflower oil) then even better. Because oils dont have that many free fatty acids for the skin to absorb.


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Mar 17, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Yes its a PUFA oil it is obsogenic and increases adipogenesis. It strongly activates PPAR receptors, which is the most important adipose tissue receptor in humans.
> 
> If you can get your hands on pure linoleic acid or arachidonic acid (fatty acids found in oils like sunflower oil) then even better. Because oils dont have that many free fatty acids for the skin to absorb.


Very interesting, so you propose that this can be absorbed within the skin and adipogenesis will occur in the corresponding fat pad? I'm really curious to see if there are any examples of this to see.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 18, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> Very interesting, so you propose that this can be absorbed within the skin and adipogenesis will occur in the corresponding fat pad? I'm really curious to see if there are any examples of this to see.


yea we already have retin a and latisse/prostaglandins that can cause significant localized fat loss.

some studies:








Periorbital fat atrophy - an unfamiliar side effect of prostaglandin analogues - PubMed


Prostaglandin F2 alpha (PGF2a) analogues including bimatoprost and travoprost are used worldwide, often as first line topical treatments for glaucoma. We present 2 cases of a newly described side effect of both these topical agents in terms of periorbital fat atrophy. This visually noticeable...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












PAP: New Concerns for Prostaglandin Use







www.reviewofophthalmology.com






https://mcb.asm.org/content/mcb/17/3/1552.full.pdf


and there are many more..

even strong topical corticosteroids can too but they also thin the skin.

applying anything topically that strongly increases fat either by adipogenesis or by other mechanisms will eventually cause an increase of fat to the area applied.


----------



## ChristianChad (Mar 18, 2021)

Gutsu


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 25, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Yes its very underlooked here
> You can literally get an angular jaw (by hypertrophy of lower masseters) and straight lower eyelids with ems. Been saying this for months


make a thread about it and tag me.


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Mar 26, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Well when you hypertrophy the malaris it will lift everything so under eye support will improve
> For even better under eye support I believe you need more fat and not to hypertrophy the muscle right under the eye. Too much aegyo sal might look bad tbh and it wont give what u want. Try sunflower oil under your eyes for a few months it should increase fat there.


It seems that I have the medial bundle of the malaris muscle present on my face, which makes it hard to use it without crunching up my nose and causing the hook effect.


----------



## copeistani (Mar 26, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I already posted before about the important of the malaris muscle in raising fat.
> 
> Here are before/afters of EMS, notice how the fat moves upwards:
> 
> ...


People think that this is legit and scientific and say that mewing is bullshit. Holy.​


----------



## workiskey (Mar 27, 2021)

I tryed once and it felt like I was fucking up my teeth and face so I stopped.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 27, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> It seems that I have the medial bundle of the malaris muscle present on my face, which makes it hard to use it without crunching up my nose and causing the hook effect.
> View attachment 1061800
> 
> View attachment 1061801
> ...


Maybe the lateral bundle is just very weak
Have you tried ems?


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Mar 27, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Maybe the lateral bundle is just very weak
> Have you tried ems?


That is a possibiity for sure

Yes I tried EMS but having a tough as hell time getting the electrodes to stick after I cut them to a small size.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 27, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> That is a possibiity for sure
> 
> Yes I tried EMS but having a tough as hell time getting the electrodes to stick after I cut them to a small size.


You can put the wires over your ears just like glasses and then use a weak tape to hold the electrodes in place


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 27, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> yea we already have retin a and latisse/prostaglandins that can cause significant localized fat loss.
> 
> some studies:
> 
> ...


So retin a CAN destroy under eye supporting fat as well as hooding fat? Does this happen to everyone using? And if using retin a, how to know if this is happening and how long of a usage results in fat loss?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 27, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> So retin a CAN destroy under eye supporting fat as well as hooding fat? Does this happen to everyone using? And if using retin a, how to know if this is happening and how long of a usage results in fat loss?


Probably more likely to happen if you over use it. Like using it more than once per day. 
But it can happen with regular usage it seems.
I dont know how long it would take to see this fat loss. Im guessing a couple of months. 

You dont need retin a for good skin anyway. Idk who established this retin a requirement in this forum.


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Mar 27, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> You can put the wires over your ears just like glasses and then use a weak tape to hold the electrodes in place


just tried it, having a hard time getting the muscle to fire. I might need to keep playing with electrode position Strange how I can feel it flex fine whenever I do a squinch.

What do you think of resistance exercises like placing a finger at the bottom of the lateral bundle and lifting it up against the resistance of the finger? Another thing I was thinking is rather than rely on resting muscle tone, is there any way to induce adaptive muscle shortening?



RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Probably more likely to happen if you over use it. Like using it more than once per day.
> But it can happen with regular usage it seems.
> I dont know how long it would take to see this fat loss. Im guessing a couple of months.
> 
> You dont need retin a for good skin anyway. Idk who established this retin a requirement in this forum.


Can this be avoided if you don't use retin A anywhere near the eye area?


----------



## sub7ita (Mar 27, 2021)

Does this work?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 27, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> just tried it, having a hard time getting the muscle to fire. I might need to keep playing with electrode position Strange how I can feel it flex fine whenever I do a squinch.
> 
> What do you think of resistance exercises like placing a finger at the bottom of the lateral bundle and lifting it up against the resistance of the finger? Another thing I was thinking is rather than rely on resting muscle tone, is there any way to induce adaptive muscle shortening?


in the beginning i could barely feel it tbh. its been 2 or 3 weeks and i can contract it now. yours might be very atrophied which is normal in the beginning

i do that foid squinch exercise placing my finger on top of the malaris. its more for mind muscle connection but ig it does add a little resistance. its a good idea

for inducing adaptive muscle shortening if your ems has a battery you can leave the electrodes there for a few hours. id recommend taking a break every 30 min or so for like 3 min tho so your skin doesnt get too irritated.
still I think this might be a better idea when the malaris is somewhat toned. you might tire the muscle too much from this if its too weak already, preventing it from recovering and tightening.
and maybe you can contract the malaris isolated given enough time. so you can just keep it contracted during the day. so it should shorten.


Babushkacatlady said:


> Can this be avoided if you don't use retin A anywhere near the eye area?


yea if you dont use it near the eyes nothing should happen there. retin a can thin out the fat anywhere you apply it tho. just keep that in mind.


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Mar 27, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> in the beginning i could barely feel it tbh. its been 2 or 3 weeks and i can contract it now. yours might be very atrophied which is normal in the beginning
> 
> i do that foid squinch exercise placing my finger on top of the malaris. its more for mind muscle connection but ig it does add a little resistance. its a good idea
> 
> ...


Ok I'll persist at this. I will see how it goes.

Retin A would be great for hollow cheeks and stubborn face fat in that case.


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Mar 27, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> Ok I'll persist at this. I will see how it goes.
> 
> Retin A would be great for hollow cheeks and stubborn face fat in that case.


From experience Retin A did not change my face fat at all.


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Mar 28, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> From experience Retin A did not change my face fat at all.


What concentration did you use?


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Mar 28, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> What concentration did you use?


0.05


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Mar 28, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> 0.05


Interesting. Maybe it varies by individual, skin thickness and porosity.


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Mar 28, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> Interesting. Maybe it varies by individual, skin thickness and porosity.


I dont think it even does anything noticible on terms of fat loss, I have seen thousands of transformations on reddit and YouTube, their facial fat did not change at all. I think the fat reduction thing is a meme used to fear monger people honestly.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 28, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> I dont think it even does anything noticible on terms of fat loss, I have seen thousands of transformations on reddit and YouTube, their facial fat did not change at all. I think the fat reduction thing is a meme used to fear monger people honestly.


It is a fact it will reduce fat tho. There are studies on it.
What might make you lose fat is how often you will use it. Once a day like most people use probably does not cause any significant fat reduction for the majority of people.
There is no reason to fearmonger retin a at all.


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Mar 28, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> It is a fact it will reduce fat tho. There are studies on it.
> What might make you lose fat is how often you will use it. Once a day like most people use probably does not cause any significant fat reduction for the majority of people.
> There is no reason to fearmonger retin a at all.


Oh interesting, but is it even noticible to the naked eye? I personally haven't seen anyone actually getting a leaner face from it though.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 28, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Oh interesting, but is it even noticible to the naked eye? I personally haven't seen anyone actually getting a leaner face from it though.


well idk. prob harder to see in a 2d picture.
not many people use it more than once per day tho. and nobody really uses it for fat reduction.

and this reduction will depend on many factors such as the % of retin a, usage frequency and etc

if you use it strictly for fat reduction, that is a few times per day, it should be significant.

also if you search for retin a fat loss you will see some people relating it even with regular usage


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Mar 28, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> well idk. prob harder to see in a 2d picture.
> not many people use it more than once per day tho. and nobody really uses it for fat reduction.
> 
> and this reduction will depend on many factors such as the % of retin a, usage frequency and etc
> ...


Another thing I just thought of was fat freezing with putting ice packs in the buccal fat and submandibular area


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 29, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Probably more likely to happen if you over use it. Like using it more than once per day.
> But it can happen with regular usage it seems.
> I dont know how long it would take to see this fat loss. Im guessing a couple of months.
> 
> You dont need retin a for good skin anyway. Idk who established this retin a requirement in this forum.


What’s needed for good skin tho then? I have hyperpigmentation, acne scars (rolling and box), some active acne as well as bad collagen (aging and smoke). Also some crepey skin under eyes.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 29, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> Another thing I just thought of was fat freezing with putting ice packs in the buccal fat and submandibular area


That works for increasing brown fat at any area you apply it to


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 29, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> What’s needed for good skin tho then? I have hyperpigmentation, acne scars (rolling and box), some active acne as well as bad collagen (aging and smoke). Also some crepey skin under eyes.


Diet and coconut oil
To fix acne scars and hyperpigmentation you need other shit like lasers or whatever
For good skin (collagen, clearness and glow) all you need is a decent diet with no foods that are inflammatory (like processed carbs) and some coconut oil.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shop Assisi Products – Products for Pet Pain | Assisi Animal Health


Help your pet heal with Assisi's targeted pulsed electromagnetic field devices for pain, inflammation, and separation anxiety.




assisianimalhealth.com


----------



## ThreadMatters (Mar 29, 2021)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Shop Assisi Products – Products for Pet Pain | Assisi Animal Health
> 
> 
> Help your pet heal with Assisi's targeted pulsed electromagnetic field devices for pain, inflammation, and separation anxiety.
> ...


Nigga cut the bullshit and send sugarbebe


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 29, 2021)

The malaris muscle: its morphological significance for sustaining the intraorbital structures - Anatomical Science International


The orbicularis oculi muscle, an important mimetic muscle, was investigated to ascertain its anatomical relation to facial aging—especially its orbital part (Oo). Previous studies of the distinct muscle bundles frequently found inferior to the Oo have provided various definitions, including that...




link.springer.com


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Mar 29, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> That works for increasing brown fat at any area you apply it to


My knowledge is limited on the types of fat. 

But what about techniques like cryolipolysis that kill the fat cells? Or the localized fat loss from eating ice pops regularly on the lips. Do you think these utilize different patterns and temperatures?


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 29, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Diet and coconut oil
> To fix acne scars and hyperpigmentation you need other shit like lasers or whatever
> For good skin (collagen, clearness and glow) all you need is a decent diet with no foods that are inflammatory (like processed carbs) and some coconut oil.


Fr just apply coconut oil on face? I have oily skin bro I don’t think that’s optimal for me acne. I’m thinking of getting some sunflower oil to apply under my lower &upper eyelid area like you mentioned somewhere else.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 29, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Fr just apply coconut oil on face? I have oily skin bro I don’t think that’s optimal for me acne. I’m thinking of getting some sunflower oil to apply under my lower &upper eyelid area like you mentioned somewhere else.


If you have oily skin and u start using coconut oil regularly ur skin will produce less oil given enough time.
I also had oily skin before coconut oil. Not anymore..


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 29, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> My knowledge is limited on the types of fat.
> 
> But what about techniques like cryolipolysis that kill the fat cells? Or the localized fat loss from eating ice pops regularly on the lips. Do you think these utilize different patterns and temperatures?


Do u have examples of the ice pops on the lips fat loss?


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Mar 29, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Do u have examples of the ice pops on the lips fat loss?











Popsicles & Fat Loss: The Making of CoolSculpting


CoolSculpting is one of the most popular body contouring treatments we offer.The story of how CoolSculpting was developed is almost as interesting as its results.




www.westlakedermatology.com


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 30, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> Popsicles & Fat Loss: The Making of CoolSculpting
> 
> 
> CoolSculpting is one of the most popular body contouring treatments we offer.The story of how CoolSculpting was developed is almost as interesting as its results.
> ...


Interesting. There are definitely other factors and mechanisms in cold exposure that leads to fat loss other than brown fat increase.


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 4, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Interesting. There are definitely other factors and mechanisms in cold exposure that leads to fat loss other than brown fat increase.


Yo nigga did u fucking get this shit to work, I just got the EMS and all the shock goes through my fucking canines instead of muscle, if I up the intensity it starts getting inside the head instead. 

Have you kept doing it daily? Any effects? Can you make a vidya where you put electodes?


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 4, 2021)

Nvm I figured it out, apperently you can only contract muscles at high frequency, low frequency will fuck you up. 


For those lurking:






You want about 50-70 Hz for full muscle activation.


----------



## Neyney18 (Jun 4, 2021)

i bought recently a feipushy machine for Micro current i talked abt it in a recent post

Like it's better than facial exercice because you don't move muscle like a dumbass



this type of shit

OP do i need nuface or this one works ?

Nuface is the same machine but like 400 dollars i don't know the difference between them so i went for the cheap one on amazon
looks the same tbh probably just bullshit marketing branding

But also is there other way to EMS ? Like more powerful or else ???

I don't even the machine power tbh


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 4, 2021)

Neyney18 said:


> i bought recently a feipushy machine for Micro current i talked abt it in a recent post
> 
> Like it's better than facial exercice because you don't move muscle like a dumbass
> 
> ...



You need higher frequency not more current, more current means higher voltage which will spread to your brain and bone... 

At 100Hz it works very well, I put one electrode on the temporal branch and one electrode on the zygomatic branch.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 4, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> You need higher frequency not more current, more current means higher voltage which will spread to your brain and bone...
> 
> At 100Hz it works very well, I put one electrode on the temporal branch and one electrode on the zygomatic branch.


mogs me. do the chinks sell this for cheap? this sounds much more effective than fucking around with facial exercise every day


----------



## Neyney18 (Jun 4, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> You need higher frequency not more current, more current means higher voltage which will spread to your brain and bone...
> 
> At 100Hz it works very well, I put one electrode on the temporal branch and one electrode on the zygomatic branch.


Where did you buy the electrod 

Do you have a tutorial on brands/voltage ?

Like a quick explaination of ideal voltage size etc 

Or a link to buy one tbh


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 4, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> mogs me. do the chinks sell this for cheap? this sounds much more effective than fucking around with facial exercise every day


It was like 20 euros, which is cheap for me cause I spend more than that every month on eating out. 

And yeah, this shit is effective as fuck at a certain point you look like a total fucking retard cause your face is so tense.


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 4, 2021)

Neyney18 said:


> Where did you buy the electrod
> 
> Do you have a tutorial on brands/voltage ?
> 
> ...


Don't fuck around with voltage, these EMS devices usually control the current within safe limits. 

As for a tutorial:

Set it on about 100Hz or as high as it goes if you can't get it too 100Hz. Then play around where you put them on low intensity to find the ones that conduct through muscle and not your bone/head/brain/teeth. Then simply increase the intensity till the muscles tense. Then the EMS device on it's own will start shaking the muscles on your face, tensing them real hard and releasing many times per second. 

In terms of feeling it feels like closing your eyes as hard as possible and smiling at the same time. 

The placements will vary per person a lot. For me, this setup works best:







It tenses all the muscles at once(Eyebrow, Orbicularis, Zygomatic, Malaris, SMAS, etc...). I noticed if you don't place the electrodes close to the nerves they are likely to travel through bone/teeth which hurts a lot.


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 4, 2021)

Update: I decided to only do one side for a while now just to see the long-term changes, I know it's retarded but IMO it's worth it for the science. So far I've noticed so far that the whole side of that face went up and stretched outwards. Under-eye bags are also much better looking, almost gone. 

I wonder what kind of effect I will get in 14 days, if I notice very big changes I'll have to start doing the other side too.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 4, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Update: I decided to only do one side for a while now just to see the long-term changes, I know it's retarded but IMO it's worth it for the science. So far I've noticed so far that the whole side of that face went up and stretched outwards. Under-eye bags are also much better looking, almost gone.
> 
> I wonder what kind of effect I will get in 14 days, if I notice very big changes I'll have to start doing the other side too.


looking chad yet? can you help us choose one based on your experiences?  you were saying we need frequency modulation? battery operated safer I assume? what else? most of these seem to have big ass electrodes don't you need small ones for face? this is made for normie abs stimulation or whatever  neck shoulder abs etc but no face mode. https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=ems+muscle+stimulation


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 4, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> looking chad yet? can you help us choose one based on your experiences?  you were saying we need frequency modulation? battery operated safer I assume? what else? most of these seem to have big ass electrodes don't you need small ones for face? this is made for normie abs stimulation or whatever  neck shoulder abs etc but no face mode. https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=ems+muscle+stimulation


Okay I'll try to be more detailed, bro. 

So first of all I got a normal EMS unit like this: 






What I did was, *I cut the electrodes smaller, about 75% less in square area. *

For the settings I use *100Hz*(Higher frequency works very well for muscle stimulation). 

That's it, it says it manages the pulse duration on it's own. For the intensity(voltage/current) I just keep increasing till it's unbearable. 

Note: Sometimes I feel like if you place the electrodes wrong you will get a headache or you will get pain in your jaw, so move the electrodes around till you feel there is maximal muscle contraction that closes your eyes and makes you smile like a retard. I only train one side at once to make sure I can still fucking see, with two sides at once you physically can't open your eyes.


----------



## Neyney18 (Jun 5, 2021)

Buddy can you send link for EMS device ?

Like i only find device for abs 

EDIT: Just found myofit tbh tbh

is there cheaper or else


----------



## Neyney18 (Jun 5, 2021)

Ok just found the same as you

37 euros is like 45 dollars pretty cheap nice



But are you sure this work well like is it safe ? Different from microcurrent ?


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 5, 2021)

Neyney18 said:


> Buddy can you send link for EMS device ?
> 
> Like i only find device for abs
> 
> ...


Just look for generic ones on Amazon, there's one mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Neyney18 (Jun 5, 2021)

Tbh what's the difference with microcurrent ?

The voltage of nuface is low ? mine is 2.4V i think on amazon



i think having electrod is better for facial muscle to grow


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 5, 2021)

Neyney18 said:


> Tbh what's the difference with microcurrent ?
> 
> The voltage of nuface is low ? mine is 2.4V i think on amazon
> 
> ...



bro why are u such a greycel just look for whatever generic options in ur region, try to find one with good reviews. Look specifically for EMS not TENS, though sometimes they are combined.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 5, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> bro why are u such a greycel just look for whatever generic options in ur region, try to find one with good reviews. Look specifically for EMS not TENS, though sometimes they are combined.


tbh there's a lot of shit out there it seems so he's not wrong for asking. all the chink shit I've seen doesn't have frequency modulation so the device that seems legit for eurocels is the beurer em 49 for $60


----------



## antiantifa (Jun 6, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> tbh there's a lot of shit out there it seems so he's not wrong for asking. all the chink shit I've seen doesn't have frequency modulation so the device that seems legit for eurocels is the beurer em 49 for $60


there's no proof this will even work, I am just testing it right now, if u think it's not the money worth just don't buy it yet and keep this thread in view ^^


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 6, 2021)

Niko said:


> looks legit but



Words of non ascending people


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 6, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> there's no proof this will even work, I am just testing it right now, if u think it's not the money worth just don't buy it yet and keep this thread in view ^^


I'm just a stingy jew and really dislike spending 3-5x the price for (presumably) the same chink shit. anyway no reason why it wouldn't work tbhtbh  hopefully you can report back with some nice results eventually


----------



## Soalian (Jun 23, 2021)

Would doing this on upper eyelids, lift them also ?


----------



## Soalian (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm looking to lift hooded upper eyelids, but hooded from skin and loss of collagen I think, so it's not aesthetic right now.

In a sense, I'm looking to get upper eyelid blepharoplasty for that, I wonder if EMS stimulation of upper eyelid orbicularis muscle , (via malaris, or directly on orbicularis muscle), will raise them in a similar way, as upper eyelid blepharoplasty would ?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 1, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Don't fuck around with voltage, these EMS devices usually control the current within safe limits.
> 
> As for a tutorial:
> 
> ...


Red positive electrode and blue negative?


----------



## theanonymousone (Jul 7, 2021)

In on high IQ thread

So about that video with that girl doing the exercise, how much do you guys think we should do it? She says do it 30 times then hold for 10 seconds but that's nothing.

Is there a limit? Can you actually stretch your skin if you do it too much or something? I'm pretty sure I'm doing it right, seems pretty simple, just make an oval with your mouth, and then kind of smile but only from the corners of your mouth, and do a squint, but only with lower part of eyes.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 7, 2021)

theanonymousone said:


> In on high IQ thread
> 
> So about that video with that girl doing the exercise, how much do you guys think we should do it? She says do it 30 times then hold for 10 seconds but that's nothing.
> 
> Is there a limit? Can you actually stretch your skin if you do it too much or something? I'm pretty sure I'm doing it right, seems pretty simple, just make an oval with your mouth, and then kind of smile but only from the corners of your mouth, and do a squint, but only with lower part of eyes.


yeah that's nothing. just do it many times a day until it feels sore. I hold the face to increase muscle resistance and decrease wrinkling


----------



## theanonymousone (Jul 7, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> yeah that's nothing. just do it many times a day until it feels sore. I hold the face to increase muscle resistance and decrease wrinkling



Thanks

I found another video which goes more in-depth about the actual malaris muscle instead of just zygos like the other one, even though you were probably working that muscle in that one too:


----------



## theanonymousone (Jul 8, 2021)

Something just occurred to me; is the face we make to exercise that muscle similar to that involuntary "super squint" you do when it's really bright outside? Just try your best not to use the mouth muscles?


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 15, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Yes its very underlooked here
> You can literally get an angular jaw (by hypertrophy of lower masseters) and straight lower eyelids with ems. Been saying this for months


*Wow

Any other aesthetic benefits to this?

Also welcome back buddy, it's been long*


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 15, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> yea its trains a muslce there that hold the blood in your dick and doesnt let it out. soo harder dick. know i guy who says it saved him from ED. i ordered it but didnt try yet cuz high inhib


where do i put the ems for more blood flow to my dick man?


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 15, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> That works for increasing brown fat at any area you apply it to


*Brown fat? Elaborate on that, from a looksmaxxing perspective, where is it beneficial to add brown fat too.*


RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Diet and coconut oil
> To fix acne scars and hyperpigmentation you need other shit like lasers or whatever
> For good skin (collagen, clearness and glow) all you need is a decent diet with no foods that are inflammatory (like processed carbs) and some coconut oil.


Blackpill me on the coconut oil stuff


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *Wow
> 
> Any other aesthetic benefits to this?
> 
> Also welcome back buddy, it's been long*


Thanks
Might be. But im only interested in masseter and malaris as of now.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *Brown fat? Elaborate on that, from a looksmaxxing perspective, where is it beneficial to add brown fat too.*


Everywhere. Because it is better. I havent looked too much into this but I just remember its better.


AscendingHero said:


> Blackpill me on the coconut oil stuff


Ozonated coconut oil is better. Its just good for the skin in every way. Im too lazy to get into detail tbh.


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 15, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Everywhere. Because it is better. I havent looked too much into this but I just remember its better.
> 
> Ozonated coconut oil is better. Its just good for the skin in every way. Im too lazy to get into detail tbh.


*Soo High IQ, where do u get ur info from btw?*



RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Everywhere. Because it is better. I havent looked too much into this but I just remember its better.


How do I increase brown fat then?


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 15, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Ozonated coconut oil is better. Its just good for the skin in every way. Im too lazy to get into detail tbh.


*Holy shit just did a google search on ozonated coconut oil and its benefits are insane*

Mirin


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 15, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Thanks
> Might be. But im only interested in masseter and malaris as of now.


Can it improve zygos, pfl, and lower third in other ways?

Looking to purchase it soon, looks legit, esp. the insane midface lifts


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *Holy shit just did a google search on ozonated coconut oil and its benefits are insane*
> 
> Mirin


Yep.
Ozone is really amazing.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Can it improve zygos, pfl, and lower third in other ways?
> 
> Looking to purchase it soon, looks legit, esp. the insane midface lifts


Think of improvements in the sense of muscle. But dont be too excited about it. Changes are slow and take some effort.


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 15, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Think of improvements in the sense of muscle. But dont be too excited about it. Changes are slow and take some effort.


*What muscles in your opinion are the most important from an aesthetic, looksmaxxing perspective that one should be trying to maxx with ems and manual activation?*


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *What muscles in your opinion are the most important from an aesthetic, looksmaxxing perspective that one should be trying to maxx with ems and manual activation?*


Malaris and zygomatic muscles.


----------



## Yliaster (Jul 15, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Malaris and zygomatic muscles.



your avi looks dope af


----------



## BigBoletus (Jul 23, 2021)

is it overkill if i use an ems with 400mA? this thing is for body... I already had it and I tried it on the face but while the sensation is almost unbearable the malaris/orbicularis oculi muscle doesnt contract or doesnt close the eyelids. Am i doing something wrong ( I put it immediatly under the eyes )?


> Set it on about 100Hz or as high as it goes if you can't get it too 100Hz. Then play around where you put them on low intensity to find the ones that conduct through muscle and not your bone/head/brain/teeth.


This is my issue actually. I get teeth pain from the mods and intensity I've tried. I think I need a better ems damn...


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 23, 2021)

BigBoletus said:


> is it overkill if i use an ems with 400mA? this thing is for body... I already had it and I tried it on the face but while the sensation is almost unbearable the malaris/orbicularis oculi muscle doesnt contract or doesnt close the eyelids. Am i doing something wrong ( I put it immediatly under the eyes )?
> 
> This is my issue actually. I get teeth pain from the mods and intensity I've tried. I think I need a better ems damn...


mA is different than Hz.
ma depends on your skin but you probably wont be able or need to go over 40mA. You just use whatever mA contracts your muscle
Hertz (hz) just use 70-100hz.


----------



## BigBoletus (Jul 23, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> mA is different than Hz.
> ma depends on your skin but you probably wont be able or need to go over 40mA. You just use whatever mA contracts your muscle
> Hertz (hz) just use 70-100hz.


yes I know this, its just that I saw a post here saying that 100mA should be maximum to go for. 
So 40mA max, that makes sense. 
The thing is that this chinese no name ems i use doesnt show the Hertz and amps. will keep playing with it and give an update if I ever get some results.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 23, 2021)

BigBoletus said:


> yes I know this, its just that I saw a post here saying that 100mA should be maximum to go for.
> So 40mA max, that makes sense.
> The thing is that this chinese no name ems i use doesnt show the Hertz and amps. will keep playing with it and give an update if I ever get some results.


yeah the chink ones suck in this case


----------



## SixCRY (Aug 8, 2021)

Any update of someone using it for some times and see difference ?

Plan on buying it but i need to make sure it's not cope


----------



## Chadakin (Sep 11, 2021)

What is this treatment called? Can't find anything for electromuscular stimulation. Is it a microcurrent facial?


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Sep 12, 2021)

0.05/10 increase, there are 50 things the average man could spend his money on to look better.


----------



## remy (Nov 6, 2021)

how would I go about ems for lower masseters like what settings do I put it on and how long


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 16, 2022)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Try sunflower oil under your eyes for a few months it should increase fat there.


have you ever tried that? i heard it for first time.


----------



## eren1 (Apr 23, 2022)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Also it gives me more pct. Like 2-3mm more.


WTF


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 23, 2022)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Well when you hypertrophy the malaris it will lift everything so under eye support will improve
> For even better under eye support I believe you need more fat and not to hypertrophy the muscle right under the eye. Too much aegyo sal might look bad tbh and it wont give what u want. Try sunflower oil under your eyes for a few months it should increase fat there.


any better oils? sunflower is pretty shitty in general 💀


----------



## eren1 (Apr 23, 2022)

would coconut oil work? or any other oil?


RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Yes its a PUFA oil it is obsogenic and increases adipogenesis. It strongly activates PPAR receptors, which is the most important adipose tissue receptor in humans.
> 
> If you can get your hands on pure linoleic acid or arachidonic acid (fatty acids found in oils like sunflower oil) then even better. Because oils dont have that many free fatty acids for the skin to absorb.


----------



## eren1 (Apr 23, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> any better oils? sunflower is pretty shitty in general 💀


im gonna try sesame. (edit; i found sunflower at my house.)
this thread is super underrated
@antiantifa any results


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 23, 2022)

eren1 said:


> im gonna try sesame. (edit; i found sunflower at my house.)
> this thread is super underrated
> @antiantifa any results


what's important is minimal processing so a virgin unrefined oil tbh. and he said pufa. olive oil has some pufa and can be found unrefined easily especially in Europe


----------



## eren1 (Apr 23, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> what's important is minimal processing so a virgin unrefined oil tbh. and he said pufa. olive oil has some pufa and can be found unrefined easily especially in Europe


i'm soft eyemaxxing before i consider surgery so this thread is really lifefuel for me
what do u think abt this? might make a separate thread on it








Lighten or Darken your Limbal Ring. Increase the prominence and impact of your limbal ring.


Limbal Ring Enhancer. A proprietary MSM based Eye Drop, that provides Targeted Enhancement to the Limbal Ring Area of the the Eye. 100% Safe, Organic and all Natural Eye Lightening and Eye Colour Changing Products



www.lighteyez.com





"Initially when using either the lightening eye drops or colour changing eye drops, your limbal ring will become more prominent and enhanced. However, given that they share the same type of pigment, albite in a more concentrated form, the Limbal ring will eventually lighten along with the rest of the eye."

This and latisse might help


----------



## eren1 (Apr 23, 2022)

eren1 said:


> i'm soft eyemaxxing before i consider surgery so this thread is really lifefuel for me
> what do u think abt this? might make a separate thread on it
> 
> 
> ...


Also check this out https://www.lighteyez.com/


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 23, 2022)

eren1 said:


> i'm soft eyemaxxing before i consider surgery so this thread is really lifefuel for me
> what do u think abt this? might make a separate thread on it
> 
> 
> ...


never heard of it probably a scam. $500 for eye drops lmao 💀


----------



## eren1 (Apr 23, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> never heard of it probably a scam. $500 for eye drops lmao 💀


will make separate thread and see what our fellow people think of it.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (May 2, 2022)

antiantifa said:


> I already posted before about the important of the malaris muscle in raising fat.
> 
> Here are before/afters of EMS, notice how the fat moves upwards:
> 
> ...


Can you do this at home with a device? 

Or do you have to go to a clinic?


----------



## FrameMogger (May 2, 2022)

antiantifa said:


> I already posted before about the important of the malaris muscle in raising fat.
> 
> Here are before/afters of EMS, notice how the fat moves upwards:
> 
> ...


Bookmarked and loved the post. This would help me ascend heavily and I might not even have to do extreme surgeries.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 25, 2022)

just bought a device  does anyone have any pics of electrode placement or how big to cut it? and treatment time?


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Aug 5, 2022)

does this have any sides btw? I can feel it in the roots of my upper teeth  don't wanna zap⚡ my fucking brain jfl


----------



## Mogpogs (Aug 5, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> does this have any sides btw? I can feel it in the roots of my upper teeth  don't wanna zap⚡ my fucking brain jfl


Yeah you can also fuck up your muscle so it disintegrates and infects you.

Any progress btw?


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Aug 5, 2022)

Mogpogs said:


> Yeah you can also fuck up your muscle so it disintegrates and infects you.
> 
> Any progress btw?


only done it twice so far. I'll update later


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Aug 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Aug 7, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> just bought a device  does anyone have any pics of electrode placement or how big to cut it? and treatment time?


could u link where u bought urs from?


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Aug 7, 2022)

Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


> could u link where u bought urs from?


I got the beurer em 49 from amazon  has 40 intensity settings and many different programs  I use either the abs or the upper arm strengthening program for the malaris  I found it better to separate the session into SB and LB instead of putting the electodes too far apart  it did warn though to not use on face or cut the electrodes smaller  fucking gatekeepers


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 26, 2022)

i was about to make a thread on this, literally most underrated solution for bloatcels


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 26, 2022)

@Gargantuan @AscendingHero @tyronelite @her PIN THIS SHIT YOU IDIOTS LITERAL GOLDMINE LAYING HIDDEN


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 26, 2022)

123123123 said:


> i was about to make a thread on this, literally most underrated solution for bloatcels


Make a thread on EMS devices

I


123123123 said:


> @Gargantuan @AscendingHero @tyronelite @her PIN THIS SHIT YOU IDIOTS LITERAL GOLDMINE LAYING HIDDEN


It's been pinned b4, sadly OP nor @RecessedPrettyboy update us


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 26, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Make a thread on EMS devices
> 
> I
> 
> It's been pinned b4, sadly OP nor @RecessedPrettyboy update us


im taking a deep dive into this right now ill compile a big thread which will try to summarize most of it and whether its legit or not


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 26, 2022)

123123123 said:


> im taking a deep dive into this right now ill compile a big thread which will try to summarize most of it and whether its legit or not


Bett

if i could ask you a question rn, where should one place the electrodes and what part of the face are they most effective at improving?


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 26, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Bett
> 
> if i could ask you a question rn, where should one place the electrodes and what part of the face are they most effective at improving?


so far i know as much as you do, it will take me probably weeks of researching to come up with something of use


----------



## Racky (Aug 28, 2022)

123123123 said:


> im taking a deep dive into this right now ill compile a big thread which will try to summarize most of it and whether its legit or not


How much have you learned so far in 2 days?
Other than the usage on the malaris, zygomaticus major and orbicularis oculi that was already discussed on this thread and forum in general, what do you think electromuscular stimulation could be used for?






Electrode placement for various facial muscles.

Hypertrophying the frontalis and corrugator doesn't seem useful for us. Might cause wrinkles? OP claimed the contrary though :


antiantifa said:


> One interesting fact is that the corrugator muscle is also severely absent/atrophied during aging. Maybe the frontalis as well, perhaps lack of frontalis muscle causes sagging/wrinkling present in the frontal lobe of aging?
> 
> Also before I knew all of this I used to exercise my frontalis daily, it was the only facial exercise that increased my PSL at all, it seemed to raise my whole face, I thought it was the frontalis muscle, but now I might have actually been training the malaris muscle as well.


I don't think mentalis would be useful either.
Orbicularis oculi is obvious.
Zygomaticus major was discussed in this thread. Could be used maybe to help with downturned lips but some people claim that it may lead to a bloated look or cause nasolabial folds.

Maybe stimulation of the muscles in the vocal cords like the cricoarytenoid and cricothyroid could be useful for voicemaxxing?





Suprahyoid electrode placement




Could be used in conjunction to high-speed-jaw exercises to raise the hyoid bone and tighten the submental?

Again, I don't really know much but sharing either way to see what others can add / clarify


----------



## dakchuh (Aug 28, 2022)

theanonymousone said:


> Thanks
> 
> I found another video which goes more in-depth about the actual malaris muscle instead of just zygos like the other one, even though you were probably working that muscle in that one too:



this bitch is surgery frauded to the max. she literally looks inhuman i wouldnt trust anything she says about facial exercises.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Aug 28, 2022)

dakchuh said:


> this bitch is surgery frauded to the max. she literally looks inhuman i wouldnt trust anything she says about facial exercises.


she is also extremely retarded. like sub 70 IQ


----------



## epictroll (Aug 28, 2022)

MSEFM said:


> Just to be clear, the electrodes are polarized, so one electrode goes at one end of the muscle and the other electrode goes at the other end to trigger a contraction as the current travels between them? It's not like these cheap face ems devices where the pad covers the whole area of the muscle and you put one electrode on one side of your face and the other electrode on the other side, right?



this nigga about to eletrocute himself


----------



## epictroll (Aug 28, 2022)

is this the next Big PSL Cope now that mewing is dead? incels electrocuting themselves to ascend?

this is OP right now:


----------

